# è vs. c'è



## gams

Salve a tutti!

Io e i miei amici abbiamo un dubbio riguardo all'uso di c'è oppure è:

Oggi c'è / è la recita scolastica. I bambini sono vestiti da pecore. ecc.

Secondo me è più corretto dire c'è, secondo gli altri invece "è" .. 

Aiutatemi per favore  Grazie e buona serata a tutti 

Gams


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io direi "Oggi c'è la recita scolastica", "Oggi è _il giorno_ della recita scolastica", ecc. Non direi "Oggi è la recita scolastica". 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Kitsunegari

Concordo con Giorgio Spizzi, omettere la particella mi pare molto dialettale.


----------



## ursu-lab

Oppure "la recita scolastica è oggi", nel senso di "si svolge" rispondendo alla domanda "quand'è / quando si svolge la recita scolastica?". 
Con quell'ordine, col soggetto dopo il verbo, bisogna usare "c'è" e risponde alla domanda "che cosa c'è/succede oggi?"
"Essere" si potrebbe usare se indicasse un'equivalenza tra due date, come in "oggi è Natale" (che giorno è oggi?)


----------



## Helevorn

Anche io userei sempre e solo "oggi c'è la recita scolastica".


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedervi qualche correzione sulle seguenti frasi, dato che non sono assai sicuro sul corretto uso del verbo esserci.


'La ragazza che c'e' accanto a me, ha capelli biondi'


'La ragazza che e' accanto a me, ha capelli biondi'


Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ivan Ariel said:


> 'La ragazza che c'e' accanto a me, ha capelli biondi'
> 'La ragazza che è accanto a me*,* ha *i* capelli biondi'


Più semplicemente: "La ragazza accanto a me ha i capelli biondi"


----------



## giginho

Ciao Pat!

A me la frase "la ragaxzza che c'è accanto a me ha i capelli biondi" non mi suona così scorretta!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao Gigi!
Probabilmente perché talvolta lo diciamo  Come ti suona "La ragazza che c'è vicino a quel medico corpulento ha i capelli biondi"?


----------



## giginho

Sinceramente? Mi suona bene ed è esattamente come la direi io nell'italiano parlato. Nello scritto cercherei di salvarmi con qualcosa del tipo: "la ragazza che stava seduta /in piedi/in braccio/sdraiata di fianco al medico chiatto"


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,
secondo me se la si vede così la frase: "La ragazza che c'è accanto, ha i capelli biondi" mi appare chiaro che il "ci" sta per "a noi".
In questo caso sono d'accordo con Pat e direi: "La ragazza che mi è accanto..." o "La ragazza che è accanto a me...".


----------



## giginho

Ma davvero sono l'unico che fa un uso pleonastico di "c'è"?


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Ma davvero sono l'unico che fa un uso pleonastico di "c'è"?


No, sinceramente lo dico anch'io, ma penso che il motivo sia che al nord lo si fa spesso; ma nell'italiano sorvegliato, e quindi nello scritto soprattutto, non lo metterei.


----------



## giginho

Sicuramente nello scritto anche io mi astengo dal "c'è" pleonastico (vedi post 10), ma nel parlato è più forte di me!


----------



## Pat (√2)

giginho said:


> Ma davvero sono l'unico che fa un uso pleonastico di "c'è"?


Uffa. Lo so che non devo frequentare questo forum: mi si bloccano gli automatismi 
Lo dico o non lo dico? Credevo di no, ma ora non so. Forse lo dico? In genere, dico solo "la ragazza accanto/vicino a".


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...A me la frase "la *ragaxzza* che c'è accanto a me ha i capelli biondi" non mi suona così scorretta!! ...


A me un poco sì, soprattutto perché non la riesco a pronunciare  ... 

Ciao, amico Gigi


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> A me un poco sì, soprattutto perché non la riesco a pronunciare  ...
> 
> Ciao, amico Gigi



Ma se tu parli lingue incomprensibili a chiunque!!!!!!! Fai mica tanto il dritto eh!!! (tipica espressione torinese...per rinverdire i tuoi ricordi!)

Ciao amico mio!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

_La ragazza che è (= si trova) accanto a me_  italiano standard (da utilizzare in caso di linguaggio scritto o parlato sorvegliato)
_La ragazza che c'è (= si trova) accanto a me_  italiano regionale settentrionale derivato dal dialetto (preferibilmente da utilizzare solo in registri colloquiali)

Rincuorati, Gigi, in Lombardia tutti usano la seconda versione parlando! Esempi comuni:
_Il supermercato che c'è vicino all'autostrada
La scuola materna che c'è vicino a casa mia
La fermata dell'autobus che c'è davanti all'ospedale
Ecc.

_Esempi di utilizzo in letteratura: link, link_, _link.
Questa forma non si usa solo con "[accanto/vicino] a", ma con tutti gli avverbi di luogo_: vicino/accanto, lontano, sopra, sotto, a sinistra, a destra, davanti, dietro, dentro, fuori, intorno, qui, qua, quaggiù, quassù, lì, là, laggiù, lassù, oltre, altrove, presso, contro, di fronte, di spalle, dappertutto_ (e altri della stessa tipologia che dovessero essermi sfuggiti), oltre a _prima_ e _dopo_ usati in senso spaziale (es. [_prima/dopo] la rotonda_).


----------



## Pat (√2)

Connie Eyeland said:


> _La ragazza che c'è (= si trova) accanto a me_  italiano regionale settentrionale derivato dal dialetto (preferibilmente da utilizzare solo in registri colloquiali)


Ciao! 
Connie, non capisco se è corretto o scorretto  Se consideriamo scorretto il regionale meridionale "adesso esco il cane", perché consideriamo corretto questo?


----------



## francisgranada

Corretto nell'


Connie Eyeland said:


> ... italiano regionale settentrionale ...


 visto che l'italiano ha anche delle varianti regionali, ma scorretto nella lingua italiana standard.

Ciao Connie . Dico bene? ... 


Pat (√2) said:


> ... Se consideriamo scorretto il regionale meridionale "adesso esco il cane" ...


Personalmente non considererei _a priori _"scorretto" neanche questo, ovviamente solo nell'ambito regionale. Insomma, il verbo "uscire" in alcune regioni assume anche il significato da te indicato (transitivo) che dal punto di vista dell'evoluzione di una lingua (in generale, sia regionale o meno) è pienamente "legittimo".


----------



## joy68

Io ho sempre percepito "*c'è*" come indicatore di esistenza/reperibilità.
Mentre "*è*" come indicatore di posizione/ubicazione (in riferimento alla domanda fatta in questo post, ovviamente).

Quindi,
*esistenza/reperibilità:*
Non c'è zucchero.
C'è una ragazza alla fermata.
Ci sono tre fasi nel processo.

*posizione/ubicazione:*
Dov'è il mio bambino?!!!
Lui è vicino alla finestra.
Anna è accanto a me.
La ragazza che è accanto a me.


In risposta alla domanda con la recita scolastica...
Oggi è mercoledì.
Oggi c'è (ha luogo, succede, si svolge, esiste) la recita scolastica.
Ogni domenica c'è messa.
Il sabato è noioso. 
Il sabato c'è pranzo dai suoceri.


----------



## Sempervirens

Era quello che pensavo anch'io. Comunque sia, anche queste forme non pienamente accettate dall'intera comunità linguistica ci fanno capire che effettivamente la lingua non la puoi controllare perfettamente e per sempre.

In un'area geografica come quella dell'Italia poi, segmentata dalle conformazioni naturali e dalle singole identità storico-culturali  delle regioni,  pretendere il raggiungimento definitivo e immutabile di una lingua esattamente identica in ogni sua sfaccettatura mi sembrerebbe anche limitante. Io mi accontenterei di queste quisquilie e cercherei invece di arginare l'afflusso di lessico perfettamente inutile in seno alla musicalità e il prestigio storico di una lingua come quella italiana. 

Se il fenomeno è endogeno posso anche accettarlo. Lo faccio molto meno se il processo è indotto per via dell'influenza che esercita una lingua straniera studiata in maniera coatta. Se poi le ore di studio dedicate alla lingua madre diminuiscono a vantaggio di un'altra, beh non rimane che mettersi a veder le stelle di giorno.

Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Esatto, Francis . E' quello che intendevo. Parlando italiano regionale è accettabile. Non nell'italiano standard, perché non è standard.

Ciao, Pat :  Non sono certo una che difende le forme regionali del Nord rispetto a  quelle del Sud; anzi, conoscendo molto bene le prime, le ho sempre  evidenziate in modo critico in parecchi thread di questo forum, talvolta anche in  disaccordo con utenti miei corregionali che avevano la pretesa di farle  passare come ineccepibili a livello generale/nazionale,  solo perché abituati ad usarle quotidianamente, senza avere la  percezione/consapevolezza che si trattasse di forme non standard. Dice  bene  la Treccani: "in moltissimi casi non è facile essere consapevoli  del regionalismo,  perché in realtà, per ciascuno di noi, l’italiano regionale è il nostro  italiano". 

Detto ciò, non tutti i regionalismi sono uguali: ce  ne sono alcuni che non si distaccano troppo dalla grammatica italiana (e  il caso qui discusso è uno di quelli, limitandosi ad una  ridondanza pronominale avverbiale) e altri che ricalcano invece forme dialettali  che cozzano con la grammatica italiana e che sono perlopiù usati dai  parlanti meno colti; si tratta in quel caso di forme non solo regionali  ma anche popolari, diastraticamente basse, che non possono essere  considerate alla stessa stregua delle prime. 
Da Wikipedia: "_L'italiano regionale si distingue dall'italiano popolare  perché quest'ultimo è caratterizzato da una scarsa padronanza delle  norme linguistiche (ad esempio grammaticali) da parte dei parlanti, per  quanto le due etichette di italiano regionale e popolare possono  benissimo essere attribuite entrambe allo stesso enunciato della lingua  parlata._"

Esempi di forme regionali popolari sono l'uso  transitivo di verbi intransitivi (dal milanese "aver bisogno qualcosa"  al meridionale "sparare qualcuno" o "scendere/salire qualcosa"), l'allucuzione inversa tipica di tante parlate meridionali ("vieni a mamma") o l'accusativo preposizionale ("salutare/chiamare/invitare a  qualcuno") o certi verbi usati con una serie di preposizioni e avverbi inutili, tipici delle  parlate settentrionali ("salire su di sopra", "scendere giù di sotto",  ecc.). 
"_La ragazza che c'è accanto a me_" (sul modello di "_Quello che c'è [dietro/sotto/ecc.] a_") non ha la stessa distanza dall'italiano normativo che ha il famoso "_scendi il cane che lo  piscio_" (o il lombardo "_Cos'è che ci hai bisogno?_").

@Joy68: Esatto! Quello è l'uso secondo l'italiano standard!


----------



## joy68

Beh, anche a me piaceva dire (scherzosamente) vie' qua che ti imparo io 
Eppure, oggi faccio uso di dizionari e di forum linguistici esclusivamente per togliermi un dubbio sull'uso perlomeno logico di una regola grammaticale o di un'espressione.
Ogni lingua è in via di evoluzione costante ed inevitabile.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie


			
				Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> ...non tutti i regionalismi sono uguali: ce  ne sono alcuni che non si distaccano troppo dalla grammatica italiana (e  il caso qui discusso è uno di quelli, limitandosi ad una  ridondanza pronominale)...


Scusami, c'è una cosa che non capisco, ma in questo caso: "la ragazza che _c'è_ accanto a me", _ci_ non è avverbio e sta per _qui/lì_? Noi non diremmo mai per _ci_ con senso di _a me_, ma solo con il senso (settentrionale, popolare) di _a lui_, _a lei_, _a loro_; quindi quale sarebbe la ridondanza pronominale?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

joy68 said:


> Beh, anche a me piaceva dire (scherzosamente) vie' qua che ti imparo io  Questa frase però non è in italiano regionale; è un misto tra dialetto romano (_Mo'_ _vie' qua che te 'mparo io_) e italiano.
> (...) Ogni lingua è in via di evoluzione costante ed inevitabile. Certamente. Quella analizzata qui però è una forma che è sempre esistita nell'italiano regionale lombardo (e di altre aree settentrionali), mai entrata a far parte della lingua standard nonostante la sua diffusione in quei territori; non penso che questo mai accadrà, se non è accaduto finora, e va bene così. Semmai dovrebbe avvenire il contrario, cioè che la forma standard "trovarsi"/"essere" vada via via a sostituirsi ad "esserci", cosa possibile se il maggior grado di scolarizzazione degli ultimi anni dovesse avere l'auspicabile conseguenza di una maggiore diffusione della lingua standard.





dragonseven said:


> Ciao Connie
> Scusami, c'è una cosa che non capisco, ma in questo caso: "la ragazza che _c'è_ accanto a me", _ci_ non è avverbio e sta per _qui/lì_? Ma certo, hai ragione! Ho scritto sbagliato: si tratta ovviamente di una ridondanza avverbiale (verbo _esserci_ anziché _essere_). Correggo subito. Grazie per la segnalazione!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie (prego; grazie a te per i tuoi contributi comunque sempre molto validi). 
Ora che abbiamo definito che è una ridondanza avverbiale, mi chiedo come questa possa essere un regionalismo. Nel senso, qui al nord usiamo il _ci_ come nella frase: "_ci _inviai la mail e _ci_ scrissi tutto" e penso che siamo d'accordo a definirlo in questo caso un regionalismo come anche in "La ragazza che _ci_ avevo/_c'_avevo accanto era fantastica."; ma nel caso di "La ragazza che _c'_è accanto a me...", non si tratta solo di ridondanza avverbiale in italiano? Senza dover mettere in mezzo il regionalismo? Insomma, non denota una certa mancanza di padronanza della lingua su larga scala, vista la diffusione? A meno che, nell'uso regionale la si intenda scritta come "cè" (provo ad azzardare).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon.


dragonseven said:


> non si tratta solo di ridondanza avverbiale in italiano? Senza dover mettere in mezzo il regionalismo? Insomma, non denota una certa mancanza di padronanza della lingua su larga scala, vista la diffusione? Si è identificato come regionalismo solo perché è molto diffuso in certe aree del Nord (nemmeno tutte) e non in altre zone d'Italia. Come puoi vedere, nemmeno Pat, che è emiliana (giusto, Pat?) lo usa e da quanto dice non mi pare lo consideri estremamente comune nel linguaggio colloquiale quotidiano come invece Gigi ed io lo consideriamo (e suppongo anche tu, data la tua area di residenza). A meno che non abbia mal interpretato le sue parole.
> A meno che, nell'uso regionale la si intenda scritta come "cè" (provo ad azzardare). No, non è così che la si intende, perché questa parola non esiste! E' proprio voce del verbo "esserci" e quindi "c'è".


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> ...lo consideri estremamente comune nel linguaggio colloquiale quotidiano come [...] Gigi ed io lo consideriamo (e suppongo anche tu, data la tua area di residenza)...


Sì certo, però dal mio punto di vista è da condannare, e se anche mi capita, raramente, di usarlo fuori luogo, ne faccio ammenda riconoscendone l'uso sbagliato.

P.S.: Grazie per le risposte.


----------



## Ёж!

Ciao,


Sempervirens said:


> Era quello che pensavo anch'io. Comunque sia, anche queste forme non pienamente accettate dall'intera comunità linguistica ci fanno capire che effettivamente la lingua non la puoi controllare perfettamente e per sempre.
> 
> In un'area geografica come quella dell'Italia poi, segmentata dalle conformazioni naturali e dalle singole identità storico-culturali  delle regioni,  pretendere il raggiungimento definitivo e immutabile di una lingua esattamente identica in ogni sua sfaccettatura mi sembrerebbe anche limitante. Io mi accontenterei di queste quisquilie e cercherei invece di arginare l'afflusso di lessico perfettamente inutile in seno alla musicalità e il prestigio storico di una lingua come quella italiana.


        Penso che la questione più rilevante non tocca il fatto che ”non si può controllare come tutti parlano, anche se quello che parlano è capibile“, ma invece si procede a chiedersi come un'uomo qualunque sceglie un'espressione questa o quella; non riesco a credere che l'uomo faccia le scelte di paroli senza averci le cause, oppure che le sue scelte non portino nessun senso. Direi cioè che sarebbe erroneo chiamare una lessica usata da taluni «perfettamente inutile»: l'utilità può essere male, non ottima perche dissentente con l'uso standard, ma se un'espressione fosse inutile, non sarebbe utilizzata. Per esempio, i pleonasmi rendono più semplice la comprensione immediata, dirigendo l'attenzione dell'asoltante nelle direzioni che aiutano a fare la pittura.


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Grazie tante per i vostri aiuti e contribuzioni, amici!

Buona giornata!


----------



## francisgranada

Ёж! said:


> ...  non riesco a credere che l'uomo faccia le scelte di paroli senza averci le cause, oppure che le sue scelte non portino nessun senso ....


 Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo. Però ... a volte succede che l'uso ridondante, benché originalmente consapevole (quindi non inutile), di qualche parola (particella, pronome, preposizione ecc ...) diventa abituale o automatico in certe costruzioni/situazioni/frasi. Per conseguenza, l'uso di una tale parola poi tende a "grammaticalizzarsi", cioè man mano perde la sua funzione o senso originale.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Ёж!


> (...) si procede a chiedersi come un'uomo qualunque sceglie un'espressione  questa o quella; non riesco a credere che l'uomo faccia le scelte di  paroli senza averci le cause, oppure che le sue scelte non portino  nessun senso. (...) se un'espressione fosse inutile, non sarebbe utilizzata.


Devi considerare che i dialetti italiani non sono una corruzione dell'italiano, ma lo precedono cronologicamente, essendo derivati direttamente dal latino. Essi hanno forme e grammatica propria. Quando, in tempi piuttosto recenti, la generalità della popolazione ha effettivamente adottato l'italiano come lingua principale, questo si è mischiato alle costruzioni dialettali radicate in ciascuna area e sono nate le varianti regionali della lingua italiana. Nel caso in questione, quel "ci" ridondante riprende una costruzione dialettale lombarda; non è stato aggiunto per dare una particolare sfumatura alla frase; è semplicemente rimasto traducendo la frase dal dialetto all'italiano (perché in dialetto per dire "che si trova" si dice il corrispondente di "che c'è").

Dalla Treccani: _L’italiano regionale è, luogo  per luogo, qualcosa di intermedio tra  quello che è l'italiano standard e il dialetto. Si  può dire che in tutta Italia – eccettuata l’area centrale di quei  dialetti che si differenziano solo moderatamente dalla lingua nazionale –  l’arrivo dell’italiano, altra lingua benché sorella, è stato un innesto  inatteso nella storia ininterrotta dell’evoluzione linguistica locale  (in linea generale dal latino ai dialetti), divaricando per la prima  volta le possibilità di comunicazione; come ogni innesto, la nuova  lingua che veniva da fuori si è dovuta adattare alla preesistente. Il regionalismo si riscontra inoltre, naturalmente, nella morfologia e  nella sintassi; ma, più fortemente, nel campo sterminato del lessico e  della fraseologia e nell’organizzazione dei sensi delle parole. Qui  infatti l’estensione dell’inventario determina sì bassissima frequenza  degli elementi lessicali, ma con ciò stesso crea, nella scarsa  possibilità di uniformazione nazionale, la persistenza di una miriade di  caratteri locali che restano non toccati dalla naturale tendenza  all’unificazione linguistica._

Ciao, Dragon.


> dal mio punto di vista è da condannare, e se anche mi capita, raramente,  di usarlo fuori luogo, ne faccio ammenda riconoscendone l'uso  sbagliato.


Mah, forse è meglio che riservi condanne e ammende ad errori più gravi. Frasi come "_quello che c'è [dietro/davanti/sotto/dentro/ecc.] [a/di]_" sono usate normalmente in letteratura, anche da autori come Silone, Pasolini, Maraini, Mazzolari (di diverse provenienze regionali, tra l'altro). 
La differenza è che in certe zone settentrionali questa costruzione è usata sempre e con tutti i soggetti, non solo con i pronomi "_[quello/ciò] che_" (nel senso di "_la cosa che_"). 
Per esempio, alla domanda "_In quale supermercato sei andato?_", un lombardo spontaneamente risponde "_[Nel supermercato/in quello] che *c'è dietro alla chiesa_" (anziché "_In quello che si trova dietro alla chiesa_"/"_In quello dietro alla chiesa_").


----------



## Ёж!

Grazie. Mi aiuta la tua spiegazione della situazione.  (Però, anche in tale caso un lombardino può scegliere ad usare o non usare il «ci»; forse, c'è una differenza utile tra i due modi, anche se non sempre esattamente quella che il parlante intendesse?)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Però, anche in tale caso un lombardino può scegliere ad di usare o non  usare il «ci»; forse, c'è una differenza utile tra i due modi, anche se  non sempre esattamente quella che il parlante potrebbe  intenderesse?


No, non c'è differenza. Parlando colloquialmente si usa i "ci" perché nella costruzione dialettale è presente il suo corrispondente dialettale. Ma chi ha un grado di conoscenza della lingua italiana abbastanza elevato da evitare regionalismi in certi contesti, parlando in italiano controllato direbbe "che è" (senza il "ci"), oppure "che si trova", oppure nessuno di questi, ma direttamente l'avverbio di luogo dopo il sostantivo, cioè "_il supermercato dietro alla chiesa_". Hanno tutti lo stesso significato.


----------



## Ёж!

Grazie.  Mi hai aiutato a capire come procede il processo. (Come vedi, la mia semidomanda era teoretica, non pratica; per me non sarà mai possibile di usare tali differenze come quelle tra l'uso educato e non educato  ). Mille grazie anche per le tue correzioni!


----------

